# Recommended reading on hacking and security?



## mroussin51 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I would like to learn how hackers can exploit my system in order to apply better security. I am currently reading TCP/IP Network Administration and Building Internet Firewalls. I must say reading Internet Firewalls is making me paranoid by opening my eyes to what threats exist. I am looking for something on the lines of a hacker's cookbook. I checked Amazon and they have quite a few to choose from. If you know of a good book please save me the trial and error.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## throAU (Jul 1, 2012)

I had/have  copy of "Maximum Security" by "anonymous".

I suspect it was written by some of the L0pht guys.

A few years old now, but it illustrates the hacker mindset and what sort of thing you need to be aware of.


I'd look for it on Amazon, or a newer revision of it...


----------



## serverhamster (Jul 1, 2012)

If you want to know more about the hacker mindset, you can always follow their mailinglist: http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-hackers


----------



## Grell (Jul 2, 2012)

Check out phrack.org.  Some of the less technical articles deal a lot with the 'hacker' culture and such, like The Mentor's "Hacker's Manifesto".  Some of the technical stuff is really advanced, but if you are serious about hacking, phrack is a must.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 2, 2012)

serverhamster said:
			
		

> If you want to know more about the hacker mindset, you can always follow their mailinglist: http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-hackers



The use of "hackers" in that name is from before the term was misused as it is presently.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2012)

The SANS Reading Room has a ton of documentation. Enough to keep you occupied for days on end.

Once you've tackled that you can move onto more sophisticated stuff like Phrack. "Smashing the Stack for Fun and Profit" is a definite "must read".


----------



## mroussin51 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Thanks guys*

To whom it concerns:

It appears to be a lot of valuable info. I am having to do some cramming as I am in the midst of information overload. It is great to have a community of experts who are willing to divulge their knowledge freely. Thanks for sharing your experience.

Sincerely,

Mike


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 4, 2012)

2600 is a good read for grey hat info


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 4, 2012)

"Hackers dissasembling uncovered" by Kris Kaspersky


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 4, 2012)

The Hacking Exposed series covers a number of different exploits, how they are carried out, and how to defend against them.


----------

